# No guns? No anthem, Female singer tells Reno minor-league baseball team



## Mikeoxenormous (Apr 13, 2018)

No guns? No anthem, singer tells Reno minor-league baseball team


> “I will not sing our national anthem at a place that seeks to strip me of my Second Amendment rights, nor will I be attending any future events at Ace’s ballpark while these things take place.”


 So here is a female who doesn't feel safe because Law Enforcement Officials, are not required to protect unarmed citizens, cant bring her lawful concealed weapon into a sporting event.  And I thought liberals were for women's CHOICE?


----------



## mdk (Apr 13, 2018)

andaronjim said:


> And I thought liberals were for women's CHOICE?



And here I thought conservatives supported the rights of business owners. Wishy-washy twats.


----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 13, 2018)

I was so inspired by her statement till I released my own

“I will not sing our national anthem at a place that seeks to strip me of my right to be butt nekkid as I sing, nor will I be attending any future events at Ace’s ballpark while these things take place.”


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Apr 13, 2018)

mdk said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > And I thought liberals were for women's CHOICE?
> ...



Or we support Constitutional rights....see what I did there?


----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 13, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



I caught that right off. You spouted the same crap you always spout.


----------



## mdk (Apr 13, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



My property rights outweigh your Constitutional rights.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Apr 13, 2018)

mdk said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



No cake for you


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 13, 2018)

andaronjim said:


> No guns? No anthem, singer tells Reno minor-league baseball team
> 
> 
> > “I will not sing our national anthem at a place that seeks to strip me of my Second Amendment rights, nor will I be attending any future events at Ace’s ballpark while these things take place.”
> ...


Excellent response.


----------



## mdk (Apr 13, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Exactly.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Apr 13, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



Ah it's the pup once again trolling....so tired, so lame.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Apr 13, 2018)

mdk said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



Yeah ya can't have one without the other....the left should REALLY catch onto that


----------



## mdk (Apr 13, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



It is something the right needs to catch onto as well. Look at all the whining over Diamond and Silk.


----------



## martybegan (Apr 13, 2018)

mdk said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > And I thought liberals were for women's CHOICE?
> ...



She left and is now making a statement about why she left. 

Where is she asking government to change the property owner's choice?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Apr 13, 2018)

mdk said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



I saw this morning 1 of 10 people have gotten rid of Fakebook....given the number of accounts they have it's quite astonishing


----------



## mdk (Apr 13, 2018)

martybegan said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



I didn’t say she did.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Apr 13, 2018)

mdk said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > And I thought liberals were for women's CHOICE?
> ...


I guess since you are too stupid to know better, she isn't infringing on the rights of the business, because she not only isn't going to sing there, but not bring her concealed weapon there also.  Every day., you just show US how stupid you lefties really are...


----------



## mdk (Apr 13, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Which is exactly how it should work: if you don’t like their business practices then close your account and never return. Having the government declare it a digital commons is an overreach in my gloriously humble opinion.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Apr 13, 2018)

mdk said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



I closed mine years ago when I saw the shenanigans they were up to. FB needs to go the route MySpace went....wherever that was


----------



## martybegan (Apr 13, 2018)

mdk said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



Conservatives support the rights of property owners against government intrusion, it has nothing to do with not wanting to set foot on property that follows rules we don't like.


----------



## mdk (Apr 13, 2018)

andaronjim said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



So why are you whining about them not allowing guns in their stadium?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Apr 13, 2018)

mdk said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


Of course there is the issue about a cake baker being brow beaten down by the liberals who said it was wrong that he wouldn't bake a cake for faggots.  Why should it be allowed for RaceBook, to be racists against 2 black women and their following?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Apr 13, 2018)

mdk said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


Wow, when I point out the way our 2nd amendment rights are being infringed on, you say it is whining, yet all the time, you lefties whine that we wont give up our weapons.  If businesses don't want to let us carry, we don't have to use that business.  You are such a pitiful dumbass.


----------



## mdk (Apr 13, 2018)

martybegan said:


> Conservatives support the rights of property owners against government intrusion, it has nothing to do with not wanting to set foot on property that follows rules we don't like.



You don’t think having the government declare Facebook a digital commons an intrusion?


----------



## westwall (Apr 13, 2018)

mdk said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > And I thought liberals were for women's CHOICE?
> ...







The Reno Aces have received tens of millions of dollars from the Nevada taxpayer so I agree with her.


----------



## martybegan (Apr 13, 2018)

mdk said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Conservatives support the rights of property owners against government intrusion, it has nothing to do with not wanting to set foot on property that follows rules we don't like.
> ...



Considering facebook shields itself from suits over user content by saying "that's not us, it's them" it more of a balance between their rights as a platform owner, and the rights of users of that platform. Facebook can't have it both ways.

Either they say all content is theirs, and thus they have a right to control it, or they say user content is user content, and they have the right to express themselves as they see fit, and to be protected in doing so.


----------



## mdk (Apr 13, 2018)

andaronjim said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



I’ve never once called for you to give up for weapons, retard. Amass a cache that would rival an armory for all I care.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Apr 13, 2018)

westwall said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



Uh oh...if they get taxpayer money it's an entire new "ball game"


----------



## mdk (Apr 13, 2018)

andaronjim said:


> Of course there is the issue about a cake baker being brow beaten down by the liberals who said it was wrong that he wouldn't bake a cake for faggots. Why should it be allowed for RaceBook, to be racists against 2 black women and their following?



Many dipshits want to have it both ways. You appear to be one of them.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Apr 13, 2018)

mdk said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Of course there is the issue about a cake baker being brow beaten down by the liberals who said it was wrong that he wouldn't bake a cake for faggots. Why should it be allowed for RaceBook, to be racists against 2 black women and their following?
> ...


Or I appear to want it to be one way, either you allow a private business to do what ever it wants or you don't.  You on the other hand are a fascist who wants it only your way....


----------



## mdk (Apr 13, 2018)

westwall said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



Is there a single professional sports arena in this country that allows its fans to bring in weapons?


----------



## mdk (Apr 13, 2018)

andaronjim said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...




You’ve clearly never read any of my posts when it comes to property rights and the rights of business owners.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Apr 13, 2018)

mdk said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


Do I care?  no, I said before I wont go to an area that wont allow me to defend myself.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 13, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Rupert Murdoch bought it.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 13, 2018)

andaronjim said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



That wouldn't have been Liberals.  That would have been leftists.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 13, 2018)

andaronjim said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Against ------------------------------------------------------------------------------ _what_?  Inflated beer prices?


----------



## mdk (Apr 13, 2018)

martybegan said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Just host Diamond and Silk, Peasant! 

To be honest, I am a little surprised with your position on this issue. Bakers don’t have to bake a cake for fag weddings, but Facebook has to host Diamond and Silk.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 13, 2018)

andaronjim said:


> No guns? No anthem, singer tells Reno minor-league baseball team
> 
> 
> > “I will not sing our national anthem at a place that seeks to strip me of my Second Amendment rights, nor will I be attending any future events at Ace’s ballpark while these things take place.”
> ...



It is the constitutional right of the woman to self defense and her constitutional right whether to attend or participate in a sporting event re policy or for any other reason.  And it is her constitutional right to state why she won't be doing so.

It is the constitutional right of any venue, public or private, to establish policy applicable equally to all without regard to race, ethnicity, gender, religion et al as to what is required of customers/attendees/participants/users and what product/products/services will be available.

IMO, this story should be a huge shrug by both the left and the right other than for purposes of a teaching moment re basic principle which this thread offers.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Apr 13, 2018)

mdk said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


Bakery risks large fine for anti-gay discrimination


> The owners of Sweet Cakes by Melissa bakery will have to pay the couple up to $150,000, BOLI spokesman Charlie Burr said. The exact amount will be determined at a hearing on March 10.


 And then you wonder why no one ever believes you...


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Apr 13, 2018)

andaronjim said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Don't worry MDK, RaceBook is going to be sued into non existence.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 13, 2018)

Notable from the OP article:

>>  Wolcott declined to sing or ever attend another baseball game in a letter to the team after learning of the stadium’s new policy in which everyone will be checked with hand-held metal detectors before entering the stadium. ....The ballpark previously has said weapons, including guns of concealed carry permit holders, are forbidden, but the new checkpoints using metal detectors are a tougher enforcement over bag checks. <<​
Apparently Wolcott had previously been sneaking firearms into the venue in violation of its clearly stated (and obvious) policy.  It would appear she's whining because she won't get away with it any more.  Either that, or she's never even been there before and is posing dishonestly.

>> “I will not sing our national anthem at a place that* seeks to strip me of my Second Amendment rights, *nor will I be attending any future events at Ace’s ballpark while these things take place.” <<​


Got that?  "Greater Nevada Field" is now "the United States Congress".  Who knew?


----------



## mdk (Apr 13, 2018)

andaronjim said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Swing and a miss, tard. I think they be should allowed to serve or not serve anyone as they see fit. I have stated on numerous occasions my disdain for public accomdation laws.


----------



## mdk (Apr 13, 2018)

andaronjim said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



For what? Hurting your feelings?


----------



## martybegan (Apr 13, 2018)

mdk said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



It's the fact facebook hides behind the whole "it's not our content, it's theirs" law for liability protection, but then decide they can censor such content even though they say they are not responsible for it. 

And a single baker is not facebook. I have even said that if a majority of the bakers in an area refused service THEN the government can get involved because of actual harm being done.


----------



## mdk (Apr 13, 2018)

martybegan said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



With respect, I totally disagree with that reasoning. There isn’t a need for the government to get involved when a free market solution already exists.


----------



## martybegan (Apr 13, 2018)

mdk said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



Not sure if the free market here is up to the task. So we would have seperate versions of facebook, each smaller and smaller, and more locked into a given political viewpoint. 

Hmmm.. maybe facebook needs to be broken up as a Trust......


----------



## mdk (Apr 13, 2018)

martybegan said:


> Not sure if the free market here is up to the task. So we would have seperate versions of facebook, each smaller and smaller, and more locked into a given political viewpoint.
> 
> Hmmm.. maybe facebook needs to be broken up as a Trust......



Of course the free market is up to the task. If Facebook’s discrimination is as bad as people claim, then another company with different business practices will arise and eat into their share of the market.


----------



## martybegan (Apr 13, 2018)

mdk said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure if the free market here is up to the task. So we would have seperate versions of facebook, each smaller and smaller, and more locked into a given political viewpoint.
> ...



the nature of social media platforms make them more viable the larger they are, and the replicability of being on multiple platforms at once is questionable. 

A question, do you see facebook as some sort of a digital commons or not?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 13, 2018)

Sorry.  I support the 2nd but DontD see the need for wearing a gun to sing the anthem.  Stadium is privately owned.  

No Dice on this one


----------



## mdk (Apr 13, 2018)

martybegan said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



No, I don’t see them as a digital commons. I view them as a message board which is free to allow or not allow people on their servers as they see fit. Posting on Facebook isn’t a right and nor should it be.


----------



## martybegan (Apr 13, 2018)

mdk said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



well then they shouldn't be protected from liability of what is posted there then. If it's "their site" it's "their content"


----------



## mdk (Apr 13, 2018)

martybegan said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Can you imagine the lawsuits: I am going to sue Facebook b/c someone said something mean to me.


----------



## martybegan (Apr 13, 2018)

mdk said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



if they want to claim what is on their board is their speech, and they can control it, then they have to control it. 

It's more along the lines of facebook not being prosecuted for being parts of crimes plotted on their platform.

There was a case in NYC where a gang plotted a murder on facebook, and they got convicted. Facebook wasn't held liable because it's not held liable for the content posted on it.


----------

